# ArGoSoft Mailserver / Mailserver Allgemein



## CvH (7. September 2003)

Hi ich habe versucht einen Mailserver aufzusetzen (WinXP)

Mein Problem ist es klappt eigentlich immer alles gut nur kann der dann nie was versenden raus ins Internet.

Ich möchte ein Mailserver bei mir Lokal anlegen der dann die mails rausschickt ohne einen "Fremd" Server dazu zu benutzen (sprich eigenes SENDMAIL).

Nach langen suchen hatte ich dann Hamster gefunden ... der konnte aber nicht selbstständig nach drausen schicken !

Dann hatte ich ArGoSoft Mailserver gefunden der Funktioniert nun auch aber dann fragts mich nach einen DNS Server 





> If you wish to relay the message to another domains, you must specify the Doman Name System (DNS) server IP address in the Options dialog box.


 da hab ich nun alles mögliche schon eingegeben  (T-Online server dns00.btx.dtag.de , direkt die IP , ip des Routers ... und so weiter) aber jedesmal sagte es mir "kein DNS Server gefunden".

Ich sitze hinter einen Router aber eigentlich alles gut geroutet etc ... sollte kein problem sein !

Kann mir jemand einen Tipp geben wie ich das zum laufen bekomme oder ob es ein anderes "besseres" MailServer programm gibt ? 

Vielen dank


----------



## Neurodeamon (8. September 2003)

Ogott... irgendwann habe ich das mal zum laufen bekommen. Habe mir BIND für Win NT besorgt und einen kleinen DNS-Server drauf gemacht. Es ging aber auch ohne, wenn ich mich nur erinnern könnte wie ich das hinbekommen habe.

Schau Dir mal als alternative "Mercury Mail Transport System" -> http://www.pmail.com an.


----------



## CvH (8. September 2003)

soweit alles klaro nur hab ich da auch wieder das prolem das ich nichts senden kann ... aber ich hab die Befürchtung das ich diesmal einfach zu dumm bin 

Ich habe mal nach FAQ etc gesucht und install und Konfi Hilfen aber da gibts ja nix  oder ich hab nix gefunden ...

ich kann senden etc aber es schickt es nicht ins inet raus muss ich da irgendwas spezielles Konfigen ?

PS welche Dienste muss ich laufen haben ich habe alle einfach angemacht imap pop smtp ...

ich will einfach nur email senden mehr nicht ... und eben empfangen wenn es an die ip kommt ... aber irgendwie klappts nicht


----------

